# Pictures



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

My girlfriend shot a beautiful 5x5 last night, can someone explain how to load pictures.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Save it on your computer.... Then make a go in like you are responding... up on the top right there is a white box with a Upload Picture thing. Click on it.... then browse your computer click on the picture, then hit upload.... it will upload, then hit one, or download another..

It is very easy!


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Hopefully this works. She got this near Inkster. Only pulling 42 pounds that Rage broadhead made a huge hole in his shoulder.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the pictures


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

beautiful buck! He'll make books, they sure are getting big bodies fast.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

beautiful buck!

Congrats!

:beer:

Wow they are getting thick already! Gonna be a hard winter!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats a massive blood trail, souynds like those rages really do the trick.
Congrats to her, that is a nice buck :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, great buck!

talking body size, Monday morning I pushed out a big buck from some cattails that looked like a mid to late november buck size wise! I wonder if they know something we dont???


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

USSapper said:


> talking body size, Monday morning I pushed out a big buck from some cattails that looked like a mid to late november buck size wise! I wonder if they know something we dont???


They dont. The days are just as short now as they were last year on Oct 21st.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice buck! I am glad I tought you how to upload it! If it would have been small I would have been mad! :beer:

Nice work!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > talking body size, Monday morning I pushed out a big buck from some cattails that looked like a mid to late november buck size wise! I wonder if they know something we dont???
> ...


Huh?


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrates to her. Thats a beautiful buck. I agree, the deer we've killed this year had a very thick layer of fat on them.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The deer may know some thing most of us do not. The science guys studying sun spots all say this is going to be one hell of a cold winter. Looks like mother nature may have a jump on the forecast!

Great deer too, I wish I could see some thing that big while I was bow hunting!!


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow those brow tines are huge!!


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

thats a dandy


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

thats a great buck. good job.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't think it will make book. The left brow tine is about 9 inches and the right is only about 4. The G4's don't match either. If the right side matched the left it would make it easily.
I think it's only a 3 1/2 year old deer. Not bad for her first night in the stand.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Screw the book. Thats a dam fine buck in ANY book.

G-2's......G-4's B.S.

How about G-Whiz!!! Nice BUCK! Now tell her it's back to the kitchen (where she belongs) to cook it up.

Just kidding- only jealous is all- CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe you didn't notice, but SHE'S the one sitting next to the deer. I'm the one doing the cooking and gladly so.

You're right Hollywood, all that scoring stuff doesn't mean a thing.


----------

